
How to Improve Your Thinking in One Step - siriniok
https://dev.to/mtdvio/how-to-improve-your-thinking-in-one-step-2gb9
======
siriniok
Transforming implicit mental models into explicit is the most important step
in learning for me. And it's only possible to understand whether I had done it
right when I try to apply them in practice.

